# tire clearance?



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

will a 30x11x14 silverback on a 5+2 sti rim rub my gas tank. I think it should clear but hate to find out the hard way. I know the 9s will but cant tell by the picture if the 11s will.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It should work. Are you running a lift? Either way it should work

The only time you have to worry is with stock rims.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

^ THANKS!!! Appreciate the help


----------

